# Recommend me a camera



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys, Looking to buy a new digital camera but really haven't got a clue when it comes to camera's, Im looking for a good digital camera to take family photos and a few of the car, I don't know how to use manual settings in a camera so I'm looking for something to use in auto mode just point and shoot, My budget is around £200. Been looking at the Panasonic TZ30 £199 in currys but as i say I'm not sure if its any good. Any recommendation's guys :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Panasonic Lumix range are good. Have a look for a site called WEX (Warehouse Express) they have a showroom in Norwich only but do mail order and are very good with advice to help you out, also a lot of the products on there site have customer reviews attached, which can help as well. Also John Lewis seem to stock a good range and I have found there staff more helpful than those at Curry's.

I am looking for a similar camera to yourself to use on holidays to save taking my SLR and so far on the short list are a Panasonic and a Nikon, both of the waterproof variety.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I now have a Canon Powershot S100 as an everyday camera, small compact and takes great pictures. The Canon Powershot G series cameras are also very good, just not quite as compact.

S100's are around £220.


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well just had a chat to the mrs and she said i can order it off her littlewoods account pay monthly save me giving it up front at once. So iv up'd my budget a little and Iv narrowed it down to 2 choices and these 2 have Intelligent Auto Mode which i would need,

1. Panasonic Lumix TZ40 (New 2013 replacement of the TZ30) @ £34 a month
2. Panasonic Lumix G3 @ £30 a month

TZ40 - http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...ml?view=colour&angle=1&colourVar=DMC-TZ40EB-S

G3 - http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...tml?view=colour&angle=1&colourVar=DMC-G3KEB-K

What do you recon guys?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

G3 - lenses aren't cheap for the micro 4/3rds, which if you don't intend to get other lenses, makes the G3 a bit of a pointless option.

As for buying from Littlewoods, you're as daft as a brush if you do.
Even if the term is 12 months at 0%, the price won't be competitive.
Why not look at what a local camera shop can offer price wise and finance deal.

That said, I'd suggest you don't borrow money you haven't got to hand, and save up the necessary amount to acquire a pre-owned or refurb Fuji X10.

If you're not going to be photographing wildlife and birds, then you don't need a 20x zoom.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Z4-35i said:


> I now have a Canon Powershot S100 as an everyday camera, small compact and takes great pictures. The Canon Powershot G series cameras are also very good, just not quite as compact.
> 
> S100's are around £220.


Great little camera. Loads of features and really good in low light. I really like mine. :thumb:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons100


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd go for the Canon over Panasonic.

Try Amazon, or look for a deal here.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Probably the best way to spend £200 new at the moment

http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/ViewPr...T_CODE=&SUBCAT_CODE=&MANU_CODE=&Minisitetype=


----------



## paulzie1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife bought me that Samsung Galaxy camera for Christmas and I think its amazing. Took a picture at the top of the Rockefeller Centre last week to street level and could make peoples faces out : ) Upload straight onto the net as well. Not too sure how much?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Liking the look of that GF3 at £200

Couldn't of come at a better time. New baby due in two weeks, and our camera has spots on the photos we have took.

It's been to Jessops, they cleaned the lens, but its still the same.


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well guys i opted for the G3 in the end, Will be arriving tomorrow, What's your views on UV Protection Lens? Been reading up about them and its 50-50 some people rate them for protection others don't due to affect image quality.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Which lens did you go for?


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just the 14-42mm one supplied with the camera mate


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

UV is a non-issue for digital cameras - that's a trait carried over from film days.
Some argue it's nothing more than a protector for the lens, but others contend a hood does much the same as well as cut down on flares, and that the air gap between the lens and filter has an impact.
I'm not 100% sold on that, but the first lens you will want to buy is a circular polariser - something like the Hoya Pro 1.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are going to use a UV filter to protect the lens, then get a decent UV filter which will not cause flaring. It is the cheaper UV filters that can cause these problems. I use Hoya HMC UV(0) filters on all my lenses. Keep an eye on ebay and you can pick them up used but perfect condition for around £10 each. (Make sure it is HMC - They have an anti-reflective coating). This review shows they were the best UV filter out of those tested:

http://www.lenstip.com/113.15-article-UV_filters_test_Hoya_72_mm_HMC_UV-0.html

I personally use these HMC UV(0) filters on all of my lenses, with lens hoods on them too. The scratches on the edges of the hoods show they are working in protecting the lenses!


----------

